# Turning a call in 8 min



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, one more time. I found out I had movie maker on my computer so I imported the video to it and just clicked auto movie. It shortened it up so it fit on here.It was 188mb and now its 19.5 mb. This video was 8min 6 sec from the time I started until I shut the camera off. So actual turning and drilling was less than 8 min. Sorry for the poor clarity, its a very cheap camcorder. LOL
View attachment 8 min call.wmv


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of finished call. I have this call for sale along with a cocobolo one that I made when trying to make videos in my offfical thread at buy/sell/trade.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What kind of wood is it? Walnut?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Bocote


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I could'nt down load the video Ed it was taking forever...I am using a cell phone... but I did see the other one...you make it look easy!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It was made with windows movie maker so maybe windows media player is the only way to watch it, I dont know. Ok lets try this:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great video Ed


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well now, not a great video. But I was trying to show how I do my calls. I also make some where I drill 1/2" hole instead of the 1/4" and step drill. I still use the same 1/4" mandrel and just use a wooden spacer to hold the blank on the 1/4 mandrel. You can see 2 of such spacers just ahead of the blank in video.

If anyone is going to try turning for the first time, I highly recommend using a vise to hold the blank when drilling. If your not paying attention you may get a big surprise if the drill bit jambs up !! Especially when using the step drill bit.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Well done! You make it look so easy.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice video Ed. Glad to see you got it working.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good stuff Ed,


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice video Ed. You make it look so easy !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Well I hate to put a damper on this thread.....but I think that the video is some kind of trick!!! There's no way that old man can move that fast!lol


LOL I bet you are one that thinks the moon landing did not happen too right! Tell us about the shadows SG


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Well I hate to put a damper on this thread.....but I think that the video is some kind of trick!!! There's no way that old man can move that fast!lol


He's faster than the speeding bullet from your current predator rifle.........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats for sure Mike !! He is just slow at doing things and thinks everyone is like that. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------

